# Scallop season is a month away.



## Hit-n-Miss (May 23, 2016)

Who else on here enjoys taking the wife and kids on a underwater Easter egg hunt??  It's a great way to get kids on the water while making lasting memories. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So who's all is looking forward to going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 23, 2016)

The wife has never been as supportive of my increasing desire for bigger boats until I took her 2yrs ago. Makes it easier to justify a trip down when she can do more than just fish.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 23, 2016)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> The wife has never been as supportive of my increasing desire for bigger boats until I took her 2yrs ago. Makes it easier to justify a trip down when she can do more than just fish.



Nothing like it being her idea to get a bigger boat. My wife loves scalloping.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 23, 2016)

I don't  like Bimini tops either and that's what she wanted till she scalloped out of a key west 21 with a ttop .Now were on the same page, makes it much easier now.


----------



## Big7 (May 23, 2016)

Tampa Bay is the best place I've ever been
diving for Mr.&Mrs. Two Eyes.
Maybe cause I had more opportunity, 
I lived there a few years.

They are all over the bay but the best is the 
northern most end. 

Where are some more places closer to home?


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 23, 2016)

I'm going to try and chase down a few this year. Normally between Crystal River and Homasassa. Good way to cool off after a mornings worth of fishing.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 24, 2016)

Lukikus2 said:


> I'm going to try and chase down a few this year. Normally between Crystal River and Homasassa. Good way to cool off after a mornings worth of fishing.



That's what we do. Get there at the break of day(get a good parking spot) and fish till around ten then get in the water.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 24, 2016)

Big7 said:


> Tampa Bay is the best place I've ever been
> diving for Mr.&Mrs. Two Eyes.
> Maybe cause I had more opportunity,
> I lived ther a few years.
> ...



We go to Keaton and St Marks


----------



## 4HAND (May 24, 2016)

Y'all haven't heard? FWC changed regulations this year. Only going to allow Fl. residents to scallop. They got tired of Ga. natives complaining about Fl. hunters.......

I'm just kidding!!  

Hey Big7, Steinhatchee & Keaton Bch would be a closer area for you to try. That's my stomping ground.

Y'all come on down. It's a lot of fun! Good eating too!


----------



## mauser64 (May 24, 2016)

Did they  close st Joe  bay ?


----------



## Big7 (May 24, 2016)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> We go to Keaton and St Marks





4HAND said:


> Y'all haven't heard? FWC changed regulations this year. Only going to allow Fl. residents to scallop. They got tired of Ga. natives complaining about Fl. hunters.......
> 
> I'm just kidding!!
> 
> ...



Thanks guys..

Been to St Andrews Bay in Panama City proper
and the clam thing free diving.

Some of the guys in the boats with dip nets
kinda' got mad at me because I could see better through the weeds 
and grass better than they could.

They would troll and pick them up one at a time
meanwhile I would dive and get several in one dive.

I will have to try Keaton and St Marks! 

PS.. If ya'll want to hunt some big deer. Hit me up.. I'll take you.


----------



## Elkbane (May 25, 2016)

I'd steer clear of Keaton Beach right now unless you can confirm that the marina is open (I grew up on that section of coast).  Scallop season is always an adventure at Keaton, but with just the public ramp, it will be a real zoo.

 If I was targeting that area, I'd put in at Steinhatchee and run North to grassy Island /Hagan's cove area - it's about equidistant from either Keaton or Steinhatchee.

Elkbane


----------



## 4HAND (May 25, 2016)

Elkbane said:


> I'd steer clear of Keaton Beach right now unless you can confirm that the marina is open (I grew up on that section of coast).  Scallop season is always an adventure at Keaton, but with just the public ramp, it will be a real zoo.
> 
> If I was targeting that area, I'd put in at Steinhatchee and run North to grassy Island /Hagan's cove area - it's about equidistant from either Keaton or Steinhatchee.
> 
> Elkbane



Good point. There is a fairly new double ramp at Steinhatchee with large parking area & bait shop across the street.


----------



## grouper throat (May 25, 2016)

The additional parking lot is fully constructed and open at Keaton, no worries. It's going to be a zoo wherever you go though.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 25, 2016)

grouper throat said:


> The additional parking lot is fully constructed and open at Keaton, no worries. It's going to be a zoo wherever you go though.



It won't be a zoo at St. Joe for once, will be able to Tarpon fish....for the person who asked, yep, St. Joe is closed this year.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 25, 2016)

Dark island is the ticket to put in at Keaton during scallop season.


----------



## pottydoc (May 25, 2016)

Been up at Steinhatchee twice in the last 3 weeks. We're already seeing a pretty good bunch while fishing. Looks like a good year coming up.


----------



## mauser64 (May 26, 2016)

pottydoc said:


> Been up at Steinhatchee twice in the last 3 weeks. We're already seeing a pretty good bunch while fishing. Looks like a good year coming up.



How was the fishing? I'm going  back next wknd.  I've never  been this late in the spring.


----------



## bandit819 (May 26, 2016)

Dragging the boat and camper to Crystal River on June 9th. Gonna fish a few weekends then scallop all summer. We usually stay the fist two weeks of scalloping then go thursday through Monday until September. We fish in the mornings, shouldn't take long to limit with the new grouper limits,then scallop on the way back. We have a canal slot at Crystal Isle so we don't have to deal with the entertaining folks at the ramp in the afternoons.


----------



## pottydoc (May 28, 2016)

mauser64 said:


> How was the fishing? I'm going  back next wknd.  I've never  been this late in the spring.


Sorry mauser, just saw your post. It was decent 3 weeks ago, and ripping last weekend. Reds, trout, and a couple flounders. All south of the river, most in shallow.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 28, 2016)

Found these today.


----------



## mdgreco191 (May 31, 2016)

I came here to say I can't wait, but then saw people saying St. Joe is closed this season. 

I made reservations back in January to hit the opening week! This would be my families first time scalloping and now that is ruined!  I am so ticked right now I don't even have the words.  The whole reason we chose St. Joe for our vacation was to scallop!!!!


----------



## mdgreco191 (May 31, 2016)

http://www.starfl.com/article/20160512/NEWS/160519725

Port st joe is not closed to scalloping, yet.  They may very well close it this year but a final decision has not been made yet.  The FWC site says the same thing as this article.  There is still hope...


----------



## Gold Ranger (May 31, 2016)

mdgreco191 said:


> http://www.starfl.com/article/20160512/NEWS/160519725
> 
> Port st joe is not closed to scalloping, yet.  They may very well close it this year but a final decision has not been made yet.  The FWC site says the same thing as this article.  There is still hope...



I hope to get to go there this year.  We go to CSB every year, but never during season.  We do all of our scalloping at Steinhatchee, but we decided to ake a few trips to CSB (since we don't have our own boat).

That being said, if the population is too low, they need to shut it down.


----------



## vonnick52 (Jun 1, 2016)

Big7 said:


> Tampa Bay is the best place I've ever been
> diving for Mr.&Mrs. Two Eyes.
> Maybe cause I had more opportunity,
> I lived there a few years.
> ...




Scalloping is closed in Tampa bay and everywhere south of Hernando County these days.  Population became unstable and unsustainable for harvest.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Jun 1, 2016)

That being said, if the population is too low, they need to shut it down.[/QUOTE]

I just don't believe the some of the stuff that is said to be scientific when it comes to saltwater populations.  It is very spotty at best from what I have seen (ARS studies anyone?).  

If the population truly is too low and needs a break, then fine I get it and want what is sustainable.  But I think they could probably get away with shortening the season to just July and lower the bag limit.


----------



## R and D (Jun 1, 2016)

I grew up in the Tampa area, scallop season for as long as I remember has never been open South of Hernando CO line


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 1, 2016)

I at least take the Boy Scout troop once each season.  My kids have announced that they want to go again.  I go where the scallops are.  The population changes each year.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 1, 2016)

bandit819 said:


> Dragging the boat and camper to Crystal River on June 9th. Gonna fish a few weekends then scallop all summer. We usually stay the fist two weeks of scalloping then go thursday through Monday until September. We fish in the mornings, shouldn't take long to limit with the new grouper limits,then scallop on the way back. We have a canal slot at Crystal Isle so we don't have to deal with the entertaining folks at the ramp in the afternoons.



Not as bad anyway  If I'm not to far south i'll shoot you a pm. Be nice to meet you. And they have a good breakfast buffet to.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 1, 2016)

r and d said:


> i grew up in the tampa area, scallop season for as long as i remember has never been open south of hernando co line



x 2


----------



## bandit819 (Jun 2, 2016)

Lukikus2 said:


> Not as bad anyway  If I'm not to far south i'll shoot you a pm. Be nice to meet you. And they have a good breakfast buffet to.



They used to. New management stopped it. Absolutly, shoot me a pm.


----------



## deers2ward (Jun 10, 2016)

Yep, Im going to Homosassa next month


----------

